# Do Uber self-drivers have Tipping option?



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Here in Pittsburgh, a number of Uber vehicles in operation are company owned self-driving vehicles with the thingie spinning on their roofs.

If a passenger gets a ride from one of these cars, is he given an opportunity to tip on the app?

Just asking


----------

